# Getting close boys



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

Just a little mid week pick me up!soon enough boys n girls.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh i cant wait !!!!!!!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm a bit more pessimistic about how soon the ice will be out. Looking at the Oak Harbor extended forecast for the 13 remaining days in March, there are only 4 nights predicted to get above 30 degree mark and only 2 of those are above freezing. The rest of the lows are forecasted in the 20's. Also 7 of those days the daytime highs are not predicted to get over 43 degrees and a couple are in the 30's. First week of April is almost identical.

But........this is Ohio. I've never put much stock in a forecast more than 24 hours out anyhow. Lets hope for a big shift in the jet stream and pump some 25 mph warm south winds and rain our way!!


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey its nice to see the sun out for a change.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

The central basin broke up a lot overnight. 

Saturday could be the day for movement - 54F, sunny and 15 MPH west winds...


----------



## Huskymusky669 (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't think anyone is all juiced up about fishing that central Basin , and satellite pic conveniently doesn't show the 10" of ice over 80% if western basin. Basically the best chance is river fishing , or around the mouths of the rivers for the next 3 weeks. Maybe Sandusky Bay around railroad bridge. Sure you couldn't pop a boat in somewhere and hope the wind doesn't shift or ya don't fall in and freeze to death in 20 min. Going to be a while fellas.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

i think 3 weeks is a stretch 10 days or so max... looking at phone right now tuesday is rain high of 43... wednesday high of 62 thunder storm an 90 percent chance of rain an 17 mph winds out of southwest... either way im gonna be waiting


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

I'll be on the waiting list myself. Cabin fever


----------



## Fishtank133 (Feb 19, 2012)

Safety is the most important thing here. It would suck to be out jigging, and the wind shifts and all of a sudden your dodging icebergs on the way in. or even worse, swimming with the bergs... I give it another week for Western Basin fishing... I'm shooting for April 4th and 5th to get the boat wet. Sure I'll be disappointed if it doesn't work out. But that's life...This season should be worth the wait!!! If anything like last year, We'll all be yankin 30+ inch Eyes in no time at all!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Fishtank133 said:


> Safety is the most important thing here. It would suck to be out jigging, and the wind shifts and all of a sudden your dodging icebergs on the way in. or even worse, swimming with the bergs... I give it another week for Western Basin fishing... I'm shooting for April 4th and 5th to get the boat wet. Sure I'll be disappointed if it doesn't work out. But that's life...This season should be worth the wait!!! If anything like last year, We'll all be yankin 30+ inch Eyes in no time at all!


I hate to be the bearer of bad news but you won't have a choice but to give it another week or 2. I live on Locust Point and the ice hasn't moved. There's still fish being caught ON the ice right now by guys with air boats. Other than the Maumee, Raisin, and Detroit river mouths it is still ice covered and 12-14" of solid ice once you get a couple hundred yards out. Lows 20's the next 3 nights and it will take most of the day to get above freezing means we will be making ice half this week. 

Keep praying for 60-70 degrees for 3 days in a row along with a 35 kt SW or W winds! That's what it will take!


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

Well like I said before, when you guys says it's a go I'll be driving west.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Agree with fish tank. Western basin will be free of ice by first weekend in April.Last season it was clear to fish April 6 and are ahead of last season regarding ice breakup.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Lake Erie...3/21/2014


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

After 2 days with out sat photos, it's hard to tell what it's doing. Hoping for a good photo this afternoon. My guess is that with the warn day time temps and a warm rain wed, thur, things will be fishable next weekend. At least that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

just got back from our camper at bula. the lake as far as can see is still locked in, but wont take long!!


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

No satellite image last two days, but I found this webcam on middle bass... The light house cam shows more and more open water each day.
http://stonelab.osu.edu/live/


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

pelagic said:


> No satellite image last two days, but I found this webcam on middle bass... The light house cam shows more and more open water each day.
> http://stonelab.osu.edu/live/


Thanks for the link. I can't tell much about the ice, but was able to see some diving ducks out on the OSU Dining Room cam.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

texasrig said:


> After 2 days with out sat photos, it's hard to tell what it's doing. Hoping for a good photo this afternoon. My guess is that with the warn day time temps and a warm rain wed, thur, things will be fishable next weekend. At least that's what I'm hoping for.


Lows in the 20's pretty much all this week is going to put a damper on your next weekend plans. JMO
I saw one report that had the weather below normal temps for the next 2 weeks. That is not good. I am afraid that it won't be till around Easter when the lake maybe fishable... But I am no expert when it comes to the ice leaving...


----------



## 2382581usmc (Sep 27, 2012)

so what does the ramps look like how thick is that ice? and how soon will they put out the docks hard for a old man with bad legs with out the dock did it in December not easy!:T:T:T


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

on a positive note, I think this slow, steady thaw will help the spawn if this string of fairly stable weather continues. March has been a Lamb, with no storms or heavy blows . I f April duplicates, we have a great hatch. Always hoping for that infamous 03, to spike walleye numbers !!!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

beetlebailey said:


> just got back from our camper at bula. the lake as far as can see is still locked in, but wont take long!!


Tim - How much snow is on the ground up there (if any). I need to plan a trip up soon to take the shrink wrap off of my boat.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I was just at Turtle Creek yesterday and the marina looks like its still locked in pretty good. there is a huge shove right out front that must be 12ft high and I wouldn't want to hit any chunks of ice in my boat. I THINK it will be at least 2 more weeks before most will get out.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I wish it was better news. It looks like we will have a big storm on Wednesday, so I hope that will move some ice...


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

kisherfisher said:


> on a positive note, I think this slow, steady thaw will help the spawn if this string of fairly stable weather continues. March has been a Lamb, with no storms or heavy blows . I f April duplicates, we have a great hatch. Always hoping for that infamous 03, to spike walleye numbers !!!


I was just thinking the same thing the other day. Hopefully the mellow weather continues. I don't mind if we miss some of the spawn action in exchange for some good numbers.


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm thinking of taking the week of April 6 off....am I being to optimistic? If I can't get out on the big pond I'm going somewhere.


----------



## Lake Erie (Jun 20, 2008)

Read my post in the Satellite View Thread.

I doubt there will be _safe_ open water conditions for probably two weeks.


----------



## Duuber (Feb 4, 2011)

Live Cam from the Toledo Channel. Looking even better.

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/webcams/cams/tol2-1.jpg


----------



## Rifraft (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey duuber , I keep an eye on that cam also , is that a bouy on the shipping channel? If so is it close to the mouth ?


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Rifraft said:


> Hey duuber , I keep an eye on that cam also , is that a bouy on the shipping channel? If so is it close to the mouth ?


seems to me it is about 15mi from the mouth 41- 49 -29 N 83- 11 -36 w


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

I would predict western basin will be free of ice by april4 or sooner.lot of dynamics working on that ice other than air temperatures. Current and more direct sunlight influences the loss of ice from below.stability (locked in) ice is now gone and accelerates the breakup.now that the snow is gone from ice the water is warming up under the ice from the sun and current will thin the ice ever if air temps are below freezing.then wind and current will push all that ice past the islands.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Sculpin67 said:


> Thanks for the information. I wish it was better news. It looks like we will have a big storm on Wednesday, so I hope that will move some ice...


Saw this also. Strong SW winds with the warm rain is what its going to take! I just wish it was a 2 or 3 day event.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

MageeEast said:


> Saw this also. Strong SW winds with the warm rain is what its going to take! I just wish it was a 2 or 3 day event.


MageeEast,
how do your channels look? Are the ramps open? I'm thinking of coming up in a week, and leaving my boat there. I can plow through some ice, so I'm not worried about any skim ice. I should be able to get through 2" of ice...


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Cullens Park in Toledo is all open .No docks yet but 3 boats out at noon or so .

Dwayne


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

I drove the lakeshore Saturday from Mazuriks to Cooley Canal and the only place that was open for more than a hundred feet or so was the tip of Catawba. Everything else had ice for as far as I could see from shore. The dock areas all had ice and not floating docks in. Some of the channels are open but mainly the ones with current. Magee Marsh had numerous channels wide open but the lake was ice all the way. The ice did not look like anything I would venture out on but I believe it will be at least 2 weeks before any safe navigation at best. Unless the weather forecast changes it could be longer. I have a son getting married the second weekend of April so I predict that will be the peak weekend.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Mid April will be walleyes committing suicide


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Sculpin67 said:


> MageeEast,
> how do your channels look? Are the ramps open? I'm thinking of coming up in a week, and leaving my boat there. I can plow through some ice, so I'm not worried about any skim ice. I should be able to get through 2" of ice...


You might want to bring a coast guard cutter with you. Still lots of ice in the channels.


----------



## Jvgoofy (Feb 16, 2011)

I dont recommend anyone to go On the Ice I am reporting this
for people planning their first boating trip of the year hope info is helpful

Went out of Turtle Creek Marina today March 22 in Airboat.
Broke up the ice at the end of the dock. Main channel to lake was all water
at mouth of the Lake climbed up on ice The shore ice was not great but supported the boat I broke thru a few times and spider cracked a lot of ice the first 3 miles out after that ice was solid. We were 1 mile north of B can fishing on 14" of clear solid ice. Took a different route in and same story spider cracking and occasional break thru. It looked like ice was stacked up pretty good about 3 miles past west sister a week ago monday it did not look piled quite like that.
Its Gonna take a big wind and some rain to move all of that ice out
Heck our holes kept icing up as we fished today. A Special Thanks to MageeEast for all the info on the phone call I had with him the other day.
Putting the boat up now and getting ready for spring jig


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Great report JV, thanks.That might speed up the process out of turtle creek.Our side was clear of ice out of Bolles harbor, but could see ice mountains on horizon.East winds next couple of days will probably blow ice on our side.Wed west blow will move it again. Wash tub effect hopefully, will break this up.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Jvgoofy said:


> I dont recommend anyone to go On the Ice I am reporting this
> for people planning their first boating trip of the year hope info is helpful
> 
> Went out of Turtle Creek Marina today March 22 in Airboat.
> ...



So how was the fishing Jeff?!


----------



## Rifraft (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks roger23,


----------



## Jvgoofy (Feb 16, 2011)

MageeEast said:


> So how was the fishing Jeff?!


Fished 4 miles out 23 FOW lots of lookers 1 guy lost a nice one at the hole
They wouldn't go so we moved a few times near A can area same story 
moved North of B can and it was game on 3 guys and we caught somewhere around
40 fish all various sizes from 8" to well over 10 lbs was awesome threw back most of them and kept a few eaters for tonight


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)




----------

